# Practice problems for Mechanical Engineering PE exam - A companion to the MERM



## Harryasd (Jul 12, 2019)

I would like to know how useful are the practice problems provided in the MERM companion manual by Lindeburg? I found them fairly complex enough to consume over 6 minutes per most of the problems. Can anyone provide insight as to if the actual Thermal fluids PE exam would involve questions of similar difficulty?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 15, 2019)

Lundeburg's problem sets are designed to be significantly harder than the exam questions.


----------



## Atf TX (Jul 16, 2019)

Do check out the Engineering pro guides exam practice problems. That could help too..


----------



## cvanwy02 (Jul 22, 2019)

In my opinion, the Lindeburg problems are WAY too hard.  I would recommend Engineering Pro Guides and Slay the PE.


----------



## NASATimp (Jul 22, 2019)

They were too complex; too many steps to represent "real" exam problems. I can see how if you worked through them they would prepare you well, but really they would prepare you by over-preparing you. From a purely test-prep standpoint I think that's not optimal (_i.e._ you will have put more time into it than you "had to") but it might be useful from a "learning stuff" perspective.


----------



## pse19622 (Aug 11, 2019)

Much harder than the exam questions IMO. Haven't taken the exam yet, but I did a quick look through of the NCEES practice exam, and those problems seem more reasonable. I've also found the few heat transfer questions from 6 Minute Solutions I've done to be pretty tough. I did the Eng Pro Guide practice TFS exam yesterday (timed) and got 67/80 correct. Will be doing Slay the PE next, I hear it's a bit tougher than the actual exam.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 12, 2019)

I did very few of the MERM / MERM companion problems when I was preparing. I did LOTS of problems from the NCEES practice test and from the "6 Minute Solution" book. I also took the Dr. Tom prep course, and he makes up lots of his own problems which are similar or only slightly harder than the NCEES practice test.

Like everyone said MERM problems are designed to be much harder than the real test. Which is great for over-preparing on your knowledge, but not good for being prepared on your test taking techniques and time management.


----------



## SacMe24 (Aug 12, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> I did very few of the MERM / MERM companion problems when I was preparing. I did LOTS of problems from the NCEES practice test and from the "6 Minute Solution" book. I also took the Dr. Tom prep course, and he makes up lots of his own problems which are similar or only slightly harder than the NCEES practice test.
> 
> Like everyone said MERM problems are designed to be much harder than the real test. Which is great for over-preparing on your knowledge, but not good for being prepared on your test taking techniques and time managemen﻿t.


THIS right here.... listen to this man.

"Which is great for over-preparing on your knowledge, but _*not good for being prepared on your test taking techniques and time management."*_


----------

